# Kilts in Texas?



## Mac (Jul 17, 2011)

Brethren, I was curious to see how many Texas Masons are willing to sport the Scottish National Dress.  I'm purchasing my first kilt next week, but I realize that showing up to Lodge in it might raise a few eyebrows.  

This also seems like a good time to share an anecdote about a good friend and brother.  I was his Master of Ceremonies for his EA degree, and he showed up at the appointed time... wearing a kilt.  I jokingly asked "you're wearing underwear, though, right?"  

His response: "Why would you do that?  It's a kilt."

One of our more interesting nights.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 17, 2011)

Used to wear one while playing bagpipes.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 18, 2011)

I own several kilts, traditional and the cotton Utilikilt type. I'll wear one to lodge once in a while. Apparently, Texas is actually one of the highest selling states for kilt companies. I'll say that it's one of the best ways to beat the heat!


----------



## Mac (Jul 18, 2011)

What do you wear with it as a coat?  I've been looking at the traditional argyle and prince charlie jackets, and they're pretty expensive.  I'm trying to find a student budget friendly alternative.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 18, 2011)

actually, I took an old sportcoat, cut it to kilt jacket length, and sewed it back up. but, TBH, I don't often wear a jacket with my kilts. But then, I'm content to wear a kilt with a T-shirt, lol.


----------



## relapse98 (Jul 18, 2011)

Our musician at New Braunfels 1109 usually wears a kilt. He got a few raised eyebrows when he first started coming and you gotta watch him and make sure he closes his knees or crosses his legs.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 18, 2011)

I still want to get one sometime in my famiy's tartan. There are so many to choose from. As you can see from my avatar my family is descended from the Stewart Clan.


----------



## Mac (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I'll be ordering my kilt probably tonight or tomorrow.  I'm excited!

Still have to figure out what to wear up top.  There's at least one other local brother who wears one, so I'll be asking him to show up to a meeting with me.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 18, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I still want to get one sometime in my famiy's tartan. There are so many to choose from. As you can see from my avatar my family is descended from the Stewart Clan.



My Brother from another Mother!! The Royal Tartan would also be my first choice!


----------



## gnarledrose (Jul 18, 2011)

For any brothers who aren't of Scottish descent or who don't want to choose between family tartans, there's always the Universal Masonic tartan (http://www.utahgrandlodge.org/freemasons-universal-tartan.html) Brothers in Salt Lake will wear the full outfit and let me tell you, it's a VERY striking and memorable sight-- Makes ya proud to be a Mason, moreso than usual.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 18, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:
			
		

> My Brother from another Mother!! The Royal Tartan would also be my first choice!



It can throw people of with my last name. Both my mom and I are adopted. Since I found out some of the family history it is exciting to know how far the family name goes back. So far I have taken the genealogy back to Robert the Bruce. It is all pretty exciting. I love the Royal Tartan but I also like the Hunting Tartan.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Mac (Jul 18, 2011)

gnarledrose said:


> For any brothers who aren't of Scottish descent or who don't want to choose between family tartans, there's always the Universal Masonic tartan (http://www.utahgrandlodge.org/freemasons-universal-tartan.html) Brothers in Salt Lake will wear the full outfit and let me tell you, it's a VERY striking and memorable sight-- Makes ya proud to be a Mason, moreso than usual.



Good point, brother.  This is the very tartan I intend to wear.  I have a family tartan, but I feel more closely connected to my masonic family.  

I'm assuming the fly plaid is overboard for most events, but I might get it for the big ones!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a complete set in the Freemason Tartan. It is a bit pricey though. http://www.kilts.com/masonicpackage.htm


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm actually more a fan of the Grand Lodge of Scotland tartan, myself. http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/i...:grand-lodge-tartan&catid=1:latest&Itemid=184


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 18, 2011)

Jacob Johnson said:
			
		

> I'm actually more a fan of the Grand Lodge of Scotland tartan, myself. http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=417:grand-lodge-tartan&catid=1:latest&Itemid=184



I like that one also. Either one look nice but like I said earlier I am partial to the Stewart Tartans. There are a great number to choose from. My question I am curious about is would any tartan be acceptable for Masonic functions?

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Mac (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think there's anything close to a regulation as to what you can and can't wear at a Masonic function.  If I make it to Grand Lodge this year, we should make it a point to be in kilts one day.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love to have a kilt. My wife doesn't think I would wear it. I have wanted one for a while but never had anywhere to wear it other than Sottish Festivals. I did wear one for one of my friends weddings. He married a native Scot so all of the grooms party wore them with the Prince Charlie jackets. Very classy indeed. I would join in wearing one to Grand Lodge but I am in Oklahoma. Properly worn they are about as classy as you can get.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 19, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Here is a complete set in the Freemason Tartan. It is a bit pricey though. http://www.kilts.com/masonicpackage.htm



Interesting!  Man, $550 does seem a bit steep.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 19, 2011)

Sad thing is I think that is just for the kilt. From the looks of it there are additional costs for the jacket, sporran, hose, shoes, and the other accessories.


----------



## Mac (Jul 19, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Sad thing is I think that is just for the kilt. From the looks of it there are additional costs for the jacket, sporran, hose, shoes, and the other accessories.


Yes, that is accurate.  This is part of the reason I've decided to go with a more economical kilt for now.  Maybe after graduation, I'll consider the whole shebang.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I would like to get one of the real nice ones but like you it will have to be economy for me.


----------



## Txmason (Jul 19, 2011)

*kilts*

Where can I get a kilt? Also how could I get one with my family colors? As I am 1/4 Irish. How much do they cost?

Best
Bro Jerry


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 20, 2011)

There are several places on the internet where you can get them. Most will have a fairly large selection of tartans to choose from. If your family name is a common one there will be more than one to choose from. My family is from the Stewart Clan and I think that that clan alone has somewhere in the area of around 20 or so different tartans, and possibly much more. One good place is www.usakilts.com. Also is you do a Google search youo can find many more. As a ballpark the traditional kilt is made with about 8 yards of fabric and come in different weights for different climates. Also a traditional one will be made of wool. You can ballpark it at around 50-60 dollars a yard. Of course they will offer a variety to meet most budgets. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 20, 2011)

Jacob Johnson said:


> I'm actually more a fan of the Grand Lodge of Scotland tartan, myself. http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/i...:grand-lodge-tartan&catid=1:latest&Itemid=184



I have no intention of ever wearing a kilt, but I wanted to say that the Grand Lodge of Scotland has some cool stuff in their store, including a flask that is nothing less than awesome and should be in my collection soon.  

Sorry for the distraction, you boys can go back to talking about your skirts, I mean kilts!:001_tongue:


----------



## Mac (Jul 20, 2011)

Nate Riley said:


> I have no intention of ever wearing a kilt, but I wanted to say that the Grand Lodge of Scotland has some cool stuff in their store, including a flask that is nothing less than awesome and should be in my collection soon.
> 
> Sorry for the distraction, you boys can go back to talking about your skirts, I mean kilts!:001_tongue:



Hey, my wife bought me a flask with my surname and a S&C on it.  It's classy, and another reason I love that woman.

Call it what ya will, but a kilt allows me to enjoy a nice breeze on a hot day way more than shorts do.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 20, 2011)

mac said:


> call it what ya will, but a kilt allows me to enjoy a nice breeze on a hot day way more than shorts do.



Amen Brother!!!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess I'm willing.  

But I ain't sure you boys are ready.hmy:


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: kilts*



Txmason said:


> Where can I get a kilt? Also how could I get one with my family colors? As I am 1/4 Irish. How much do they cost?
> 
> Best
> Bro Jerry



There are several places to get good quality, low cost kilts...

http://www.utilikilts.com/  The everyday Kilt for those who want to wear one daily.
http://www.usakilts.com/  The more traditional Kilt, lower cost but still high quality but their primary is the "5 yard" kilt.
http://www.sportkilt.com/  Most of the Men who participate in the Highland games use these.

Since you're Irish...  http://www.sportkilt.com/product/1101/Kilt---Irish-Revenge-(U)-Sport-Kilt.html


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2011)

I actually bought mine at the Frugal Corner, and it came in shortly after I started this thread.  I wore it to Lodge (and out of the house) for the first time last night, and it went over well!  

One or two people were not fans, but overall I would say the brethren thought it was cool, especially when I explained that it was the Universal Freemason tartan.  Some assumed it was Scottish Rite, which gave me a chance to explain.  

I don't think I'll wear it every meeting, but maybe for degrees!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 3, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how much was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2011)

The kilt itself from the Frugal Corner was 95. But I got the kilt, sporran, belt, and buckle (with square and compass, of course), shipped, for around 160.

I have a local tailor hemming a tailcoat to go with it.  She sells used tuxedo items, so the jacket is running me $45.  I'll upgrade to a Prince Charlie sometime in the future as the budget allows.  The Prince Charlie and Argyll jackets I've seen all seem to start at $150.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! That's not bad at all. I have been looking for one for quite a while and never found anything around my price range. I will have to check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2011)

I should admit that the kilt is a little long. It goes juuuuust past my knee, which violates the rule of only going half way past the knee.

Here's a picture with my ugly mug removed.




Edit: I should point out that this picture was taken from an angle above level.  It looks like my socks go under my kilt, but they definitely don't.  You can just barely see the bottom of my knee when I'm standing in front of you, and the socks are a few inches down from that.


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I'm going to look into getting a kilt and fly plaid in the clergy tartan from SportKilt.com next.  The prices are similar (just a little bit higher), but the products have good reviews and they can even put pockets in the kilt.  I perform weddings on the very rare occasion, so having highland dress available would be nice.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Aug 3, 2011)

I've checked out Frugal Corner a few times. I haven't bought one of their kilts yet, but the Universal Freemason tartan is the one I was looking at. Is it the PV material? How does it feel? Is it heavy enough for "winter" wear? 

I've been a customer of Stillwater Kilts for some time now, and I do recommend their wool kilts. Best deal on the net for a wool kilt off the rack, hands down.


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2011)

Jacob Johnson said:


> Is it the PV material? How does it feel? Is it heavy enough for "winter" wear?


It's definitely some kind of synthetic, and I think I've seen it described somewhere as PV.  As far as being heavy enough for cool weather, I think it'd be fine.  I'm actually hoping to wear it more when the weather is a little more reasonable down here.  I can think of several descriptions of how I felt in the humid heat before lodge... none of them appropriate for here.  

Pro-tip: Seriously, you learn to appreciate the breeze when you're wearing one of these things.


----------



## barryguitar (Aug 3, 2011)

The Stewart Hunting tartan is the Boyd tartan, so named from a famous painting of James the second. The painting is of the monarch with dogs and horses and Dean castle in the background, Boyd tartan on his horse. It was a favorite hunting ground of the Stewarts for many generations and the home of his favorite aunt, Marion. The Boyds were the source for Royal Horses from Bannock Burn all the way up til Culloden.The Boyd, Stewart, and Bruce all descend from the Seniscal of Dol, hince the similarities of their arms and confusion of their tartans. The clan just approved a new Formal tartan that I hope will be available in kilt form soon. It kinda makes me want to be a Knight of St. Andrews.


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2011)

I just joined the KSA's down here.  I believe we sport the Bluebonnet tartan on a sash.


----------



## Scott J (Aug 4, 2011)

Been following the conversation here and must say that it is very interesting to say the least. 

You fellas got me thinking, I can't afford a kilt right now and especially not an entire outfit. So, I started thinking, why not order a yard or two of material and make a tie. It would be asn easy way to show your pride/heritage and a lot lighter on the bank account.

Just thinking.

Scott Johnson
Sent from my Andriod 
using Masons of Texas


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 4, 2011)

There are also several places I have seen that have ties and such in just about any tartan that you might want.


----------



## Mac (Aug 4, 2011)

There's any number of ways you can go about it.  I can relate to your thinking about not being able to afford a kilt, but I think I'll have put something together for just over $200, and that's spaced over 2 months.  

Basically I got the kilt, sporran, belt & buckle for about $160.
Hemmed tails coat (looks like mess dress), $45
Used tuxedo shirt (it'll do for now), $10

Shoes and thick black socks I already have.


----------



## K.S. (Oct 24, 2011)

My kilt is pretty thick wool, I usually only wear it in the spring and fall as I have yet to get a lighter kilt for the summer. I wear it out to dinner every few weeks, it definitely gets looks, people want to take pictures with me and I have had a few ladies buy me a beer. My wife just rolls her eyes.
     It's fun to wear it out and I'm surprised at how many men refuse to even entertain the idea of wearing one.  
     I usually just wear a t-shirt and work boots with it. Good luck and have fun with it.


----------

